# Jd212



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

have chance of getting a free jd 212 mower its in good runnin n overall shape cept needs clutch pple run it n it stopped n thy just left it settin n got new mower i m gettin ready 2 regrade lot an the builder persons father sd thy goin get rid of it probly just put it in dumpster but if i can i m goin load it on trailer n haul it home is it wrth it if it just needs a clutch ???


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

ABSOLUTELY FREAKING YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not running with a blown motor, it is worth a few hundred $$ just for parts. And you might get real lucky and find out this one has hydraulic lift and a rear sleeve hitch which adds up to $500 of goodies right there. And if you don't want it, Delaware isn't that far away from me, I'll GLADLY drive down and get it before it hits the dumpster.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the "translation" Joe. 

bigallis, 

Yes, definitely get it. Wish I were closer.

Greg


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

i need lawn mower cub dnt wrk no more so i thnk ill grab the deere n fix it n use it ty for yer input guys ill keep u posted :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

bigallis,

The older JD's make excellent work tools. This 14 year old 170 is still going strong and mows great. 14hp Kawasaki with a 5 speed manual. 

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/170andwood.jpg>

The 200 and 300 series are even better. Good luck and great find! Keep us informed and post some pics as soon as you can.

Greg


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l have a 212 very nice tractor


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg i fixed your picture for you. You had a - instead of = in your picture link.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Jody,

I hit the reply button and looked up to watch the Mariners playing Baltimore, then ran to cut potatoes for my special dill potato salad. I'm in charge of dinner tonight....BBQ salmon.

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Grab it. Probably does not need a clutch, probably just the verearter[sp???] needs adjusting.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

saved the 212 from the dumpster bringin it home in cple days ill get pik of it wen i get it
:jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats GREAT bigallis hate to see things like that get pitched in the garbage. Be sure and take some pictures of it to post.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

will do n try get some other piks 2 [post too:jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If someone here can't help out in getting your 212 running, and you have questions or need help, then go to www.weekendfreedommachines.org for the best info on pre 1992 Deere garden tractors. Their archives are a VAST resource of info in the fixin and restoring of these fine old machines.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

thank you for link joe got 212 home this morning n got piks but dnt no how put thm on lol got it too garage n loooked at it pulley is froze up on it wen u release pedal it sqeals n smokes the belt so goin have put new pulley on prob goin keep tinkerin wth it


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

bigallis,

Which pulley are you talking about? The main engine pulley? Transmission pulley?

For your pics, go to www.photobucket.com, and become a member. It's quick, easy and free. Then create an album and follow the instructions to upload pics from your camera or computer to your album. 

Below the pics is the URL for the pic. Copy it and paste into a reply on the forum. Type <imgsrc= in front of the URL, no space between the URL and the =, but add one between the img and src. Then type > at the end of the URL, again, no spaces.

Post the reply and your pic should appear.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Or you could just click on post reply at the lower right corner of the last post in the thread and click on browse, find the pic in your files and open it and it will appear here as an attachment. Alot easier than uploading the pics to the web.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

What do ya know, 6 chows.....

It works!!

Greg


:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Greg
You seem a little hung up on that whole hot dog thing...no pun intended!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

6 chows,

Just did a Google search for funny pics after your joke. Charo's pic just kinda stuck out.... No Bun intended.....

Besides that, I got a cold yesterday and I still have a fever!

Greg


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

heres the 212 hope it comes threw thnks sixchows


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

try this again


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Almost bigallis i got about 1/4" of the top


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i got most of the 2nd pic and from what i can see it looks like you did good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

so shld i try 4 3rd time lol


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

here we go number 3 lol


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

i think i got it lol the pulley that is frozen is one that wrks off the variable speed lever


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You got a REALLY NICE bonus in that your tractor is equipped with either an electric or hydraulic lift. That is HIGHLY sought after. Overall, it looks to be in really good shape and the variator is fixible pretty cheap, just requires some patience to get in to it and a littler sweat. While you are in there, you might want to consider replacing the belts, as you will have it appart anyway. www.weekendfreedommachines.org has lots of stuff in their archives on freeing up and adjusting the drive system on these.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

thank you joe i got the variable off the lever was bent havent got into the pulley yet goin take backhoe nan pick the tractor up sso can get to it this tractor does have the electric lift on the mower


----------

